# Shepherd, MI - Unimount truckside wiring harness for 1999 F250



## Mastheplowguy (Dec 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a 1999 unimount truckside wiring harness for sale? Or know of a place that sells them?

If there is a thread out there with a write up on how to make one can someone send me a link? 

everything is much appreciated. Thanks


----------

